# Question For The Dove Hunters



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I was walking at about 7:30pm when I saw this guy starting to roost in a pine tree. I was about 15ft away, pulled out my slingshot, loaded the ammo and shot. He dropped like a rock, I picked him up and put him in my man purse. I walked home and I examined him, the 10mm hit him in his side, and shot clear through his body.

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Ammo: 10mm Lead (I know... I know...)

Bands: 25mm - 20mm cut @ 9''

View attachment 41566


Here's the question. He is smaller then a regular mourning dove... okay, but where are his red legs though?!?! :S Would this be due to him being a juvenile mourning dove? Either way, I'm eating him! 

Clever Moniker


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe you caught him with his pants down?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting my friend.

And hey man, Just because that guy over there is 3 feet tall, Doesn't mean he cant be 75 years old.

^You see where i'm getting? Lol, but i am certain there are better reasons and/or explanations.

SMS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

maybe its an aztec dove. i cant tell from his face plant pose.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! 10mm lead is plenty for doves.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

ash said:


> Maybe you caught him with his pants down?


Hahaha. Nice one! 



Imperial said:


> maybe its an aztec dove. i cant tell from his face plant pose.


Sorry for the terrible pic... It could only be a Mourning Dove as they are the only dove found in Canada, it still doesn't answer the question of no red feet though, which is weird. Hmmm..



Charles said:


> Nice shooting! 10mm lead is plenty for doves.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles, that'll teach 'em to roost near me!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Good shooting my friend.
> 
> And hey man, Just because that guy over there is 3 feet tall, Doesn't mean he cant be 75 years old.
> 
> ...


I don't really care his age to be honest, won't change the fact he will taste good! There must be a reason for the white feet though.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> Here's the question. He is smaller then a regular mourning dove... okay, but where are his red legs though?!?! :S Would this be due to him being a juvenile mourning dove? Either way, I'm eating him!
> 
> Clever Moniker


It's hard to tell from the picture, but the patterns on the wing look like an Inca Dove. Incas also have very light colored legs.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the question. He is smaller then a regular mourning dove... okay, but where are his red legs though?!?! :S Would this be due to him being a juvenile mourning dove? Either way, I'm eating him!
> ...


I think you're right, they do look similar, but the mourning dove is apparently the "only" dove found in Canada. Can I eat an Inca?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Clever Moniker said:
> ...


Yes, the Inca is good eating. I am surprised to see one in Canada, but they are migratory and this has been an unusually hot summer in the US.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Maybe it is not a dove


----------



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

Not sure if any one mentioned it but, could it be a Eurasian dove?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nah, I really doubt it..

SMS


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Off the identification subject but how much undamaged meat was left from a 10MM pass through? For birds I usualy use a small load of 5 to 9 BB's depending on range. Looks like you shot an inca on vacation to me.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Imperial said:


> maybe its an aztec dove. i cant tell from his face plant pose.


FAIL ! ! ! i meant to say inca, but for some [email protected] reason i wrote aztec.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

bushcraftkid said:


> Not sure if any one mentioned it but, could it be a Eurasian dove?


I don't think we get those in Canada, but nice suggestion.



TxTickPkr said:


> Off the identification subject but how much undamaged meat was left from a 10MM pass through? For birds I usualy use a small load of 5 to 9 BB's depending on range. Looks like you shot an inca on vacation to me.


No breast meat was damaged, however, the 10mm destroyed him. Neck broken, wings broken, like... it was messy. I think the ammo may have even ricocheted off the tree trunk once it passed through and hit him again.



Imperial said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > maybe its an aztec dove. i cant tell from his face plant pose.
> ...


No worries man, you should hear the crap I say by mistake!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Sure looks like a mourning dove to me, however the lack of red on the feet and legs is baffling. Eurasians tend to be bigger and lighter in color than the mourning dove, and have a black collar on the neck.

Good shooting!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Sure looks like a mourning dove to me, however the lack of red on the feet and legs is baffling. Eurasians tend to be bigger and lighter in color than the mourning dove, and have a black collar on the neck.
> 
> Good shooting!


I know man, are the white feet not super weird? lol Baffling for sure.


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Passed through, bounced off the tree and back into the bird. OUCH !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> I know man, are the white feet not super weird? lol Baffling for sure.


cold feet ? :iono: only thing i can think of .


----------

